# parrotlet??



## Peanut37

I have been looking at parrotlets, they look really cute and playful.
Can anyone tell me what they are like as pets? Are they hard to look after?
Can you recommend them?


----------



## JWKnight

*


Peanut37 said:



I have been looking at parrotlets, they look really cute and playful.
Can anyone tell me what they are like as pets? Are they hard to look after?
Can you recommend them?

Click to expand...

I absolutely LOVE my parrotlets...

They are very playful, very friendly, wonderful little pets, who believe they are as big as an Amazon, and if you don't respect that belief, they will hate you.

They love to chew on stuff, including your clothes. They will preen you and sometimes bite a little hard. They can talk, but do so in a very low voice, and don't make much noise.

They do not get along with other birds. They dominate whatever other bird is any where near them, and may even attack them. But they are wonderful little pets.

They have their pros and cons, but I love mine.

Oh, and just in case I didn't make this clear... they are nipply little birds. They love to nibble on you. It's inherent in them to always be biting on something.*


----------



## Cozette

JWKnight said:


> *
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my parrotlets...
> 
> They are very playful, very friendly, wonderful little pets, who believe they are as big as an Amazon, and if you don't respect that belief, they will hate you.
> 
> They love to chew on stuff, including your clothes. They will preen you and sometimes bite a little hard. They can talk, but do so in a very low voice, and don't make much noise.
> 
> They do not get along with other birds. They dominate whatever other bird is any where near them, and may even attack them. But they are wonderful little pets.
> 
> They have their pros and cons, but I love mine.
> 
> Oh, and just in case I didn't make this clear... they are nipply little birds. They love to nibble on you. It's inherent in them to always be biting on something.*


I didn't know you had parrotlets. How many do you have? Females? Males? Are they caged together?


----------



## JWKnight

*


Cozette said:



I didn't know you had parrotlets. How many do you have? Females? Males? Are they caged together?

Click to expand...

I have one male and one female. They share the cage, and are really sweet to one another, at night.. They sleep like this...










And at 8am, she turns to him ((she's the light blue one)) looks into his loving eyes, and knocks him off his perch.  .. But she's not mean to him the rest of the day, as long as he doesn't go near her. Then at 8pm, they are back to sleeping like that.

This is as close as he dares to get during the day time...








*


----------



## Cozette

Peanut37 said:


> I have been looking at parrotlets, they look really cute and playful.
> Can anyone tell me what they are like as pets? Are they hard to look after?
> Can you recommend them?


I have two parrotlets, one male and one female. My sister also has one male. I'll tell you my view of their pros and cons. Overall, I would rate them as having moderate behavioral challenges versus a budgie who I'd rate at mild to none. So I;d say they'd be good for someone who already has bird experience versus someone with no bird experience. Although, a dedicated person willing to do their research with other pet experience aside from with birds would probably be fine. I like parrotlets, but they are't for everyone.

CONS:
Number 1 in my opinion - Parrotlets are VERY territory aggressive. Mine chirp loudly, chase, and try (and often do) bite me when I try to change their food. I have to be quick and distract them. This also goes for anytime I need to put my hands in their cage. Even when I just had my male, he did the same thing even when he was by himself.

Number 2 - Biting, in my case, only associated to the territory aggression. My two don't really bite for any other reason. But they bite me regularly in relation to territory aggression and they bite HARD! They are fine when not near their cage.

Number 3 - They do not get along well with other species.

Number 4 - They can be flighty.

Number 5 - They are incredibly small and fragile.

PROS:
Number 1 - They are absolutely adorable and extremely interactive, cuddly, and loving.

Number 2 - Even though they are very loving , cuddly, smart, inquisitive, and interactive, they are also independent, so it is a nice mix to have both. I don't like overly needy pets that are not capable of entertaining themselves.

Number 3 - They are very funny and make me laugh daily with their antics and even the way they walk!

Number 4 - They are very good eaters and they love to eat everything with gusto-they even make little noises while they eat little piggies LOL.

Number 5 - They don't make noise throughout the day like budgies but when they get to chirping around their cage if someone is touching their stuff or if they call to each other, it is loud (a metallic high pitched chirp). Still not louder than a medium sized parrot, but they can reach a high volume if need be.

Number 6 - Since they are small, they don't cost much to maintain and they are easily to handle. A bird this aggressive in a bigger size would be much harder to handle with much more damaging bites.

Number 7 - They are pretty clean birds that seem to have the right balance of energy (not too hyper, not to perch potato-ish).

Number 8 - In many ways, their temperament is much more like a larger species but with out the cons of the larger parrots (like screaming, larger mess, larger cost, etc.)

Number 9 - They aren't as great of mimics as budgies, but they seem to say more things in context and their voice just sounds so cute when they talk.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Cozette

JWKnight said:


> *
> 
> I have one male and one female. They share the cage, and are really sweet to one another, at night.. They sleep like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at 8am, she turns to him ((she's the light blue one)) looks into his loving eyes, and knocks him off his perch.  .. But she's not mean to him the rest of the day, as long as he doesn't go near her. Then at 8pm, they are back to sleeping like that.
> 
> This is as close as he dares to get during the day time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha, I also have a blue pied female and yellow male! How funny. My girl loves my male so much but she is definitely the more assertive of the two. Right now she is giving him the cold shoulder though because she's hormonal. Are your territory aggressive around their cage? Are they tame?


----------



## JWKnight

*


Cozette said:



Haha, I also have a blue pied female and yellow male! How funny. My girl loves my male so much but she is definitely the more assertive of the two. Right now she is giving him the cold shoulder though because she's hormonal. Are your territory aggressive around their cage? Are they tame?

Click to expand...

My little girl I got from a woman who said. "She's so mean and nasty I just would give her away to anyone." ((She gave her to me)) She's not mean at all, not aggressive at all. I put my hand in her cage and she jumps up on my finger without any problems at all. She'll also sit on my shoulder all day if I let her, problem is she has a bad habit of biting little holes all over my shirts.

My boy runs from my hand when I put it in the cage, but once I catch him, he relaxes and lets me hold and pet him, though he doesn't want to get on my finger at all, he's fine with crawling into my pocket and lying around in it all day. very calm.

So, I have a different experience than you.

I spent 2 weeks getting my girl to calm down and trust me, I've finally got her to the point where she will not bite me at all. She will nibble, but as soon as I say ow, she stops biting. Smart little girl too. She gives kisses if you say "Pay the toll" ... and she spins around if you give her a nudge when you tell her too..

Honestly, she's the most people oriented bird I have. She loves me... She won't do any of that with anyone else, but she loves me.*


----------



## Cozette

JWKnight said:


> *
> 
> My little girl I got from a woman who said. "She's so mean and nasty I just would give her away to anyone." ((She gave her to me)) She's not mean at all, not aggressive at all. I put my hand in her cage and she jumps up on my finger without any problems at all. She'll also sit on my shoulder all day if I let her, problem is she has a bad habit of biting little holes all over my shirts.
> 
> My boy runs from my hand when I put it in the cage, but once I catch him, he relaxes and lets me hold and pet him, though he doesn't want to get on my finger at all, he's fine with crawling into my pocket and lying around in it all day. very calm.
> 
> So, I have a different experience than you.
> 
> I spent 2 weeks getting my girl to calm down and trust me, I've finally got her to the point where she will not bite me at all. She will nibble, but as soon as I say ow, she stops biting. Smart little girl too. She gives kisses if you say "Pay the toll" ... and she spins around if you give her a nudge when you tell her too..
> 
> Honestly, she's the most people oriented bird I have. She loves me... She won't do any of that with anyone else, but she loves me.*


They sound like mine actually aside from the fact that you are saying they have no cage/territory aggression if I am understanding your post. My female is also the more social one of the two and my male is a bit skiddish about coming out of his cage as well LOL. But once out, they are both really loving and friendly. The female can be a bit protective over the male sometimes. Has your female ever laid any eggs?

I have been taking polls on all the parrotlet specific forums and interest groups about territory aggression and so far I have had over 60 responses and 75% of owners of parrotlets report territory aggression. So if you don't have it, you are in that rare 25%, LOL.


----------



## JWKnight

*


Cozette said:



They sound like mine actually aside from the fact that you are saying they have no cage/territory aggression if I am understanding your post. My female is also the more social one of the two and my male is a bit skiddish about coming out of his cage as well LOL. But once out, they are both really loving and friendly. The female can be a bit protective over the male sometimes. Has your female ever laid any eggs?

I have been taking polls on all the parrotlet specific forums and interest groups about territory aggression and so far I have had over 60 responses and 75% of owners of parrotlets report territory aggression. So if you don't have it, you are in that rare 25%, LOL.

Click to expand...

Well, I'll state that differently. She's not territory aggressive with me. However, anyone else puts their hand in her cage, I don't know what she would do. She hasn't laid eggs yet... And I'm not giving her a box till probably around March. He's old enough to mate, but I'm going to give him more time. She's older than he is, but I don't know by how much.*


----------



## Peanut37

Thank you for the info.
Hi cozette, do you think I would be better with a cockatiel or parrotlet (not as well as my budgie, I mean after).
I know this is a poor excuse, but if I had a cockatiel it would mean purchasing a bigger cage, whereas a parrotlet or even a lovebird would go in my present cage. :S


----------



## JWKnight

*


Peanut37 said:



Thank you for the info.
Hi cozette, do you think I would be better with a cockatiel or parrotlet (not as well as my budgie, I mean after).
I know this is a poor excuse, but if I had a cockatiel it would mean purchasing a bigger cage, whereas a parrotlet or even a lovebird would go in my present cage. :S

Click to expand...

I'd go with the parrotlet... I really love mine.. just make sure that the parrotlet has been handled for its entire life. Makes them sweeter.*


----------



## Budgiekeet

If you research there are two different kinds of parrotlets. One of which is much more mellow and in the 70's were sold as pocket parrots. They are only green in this species also. I am at work now so I cant look it up but if you research you should find them.


----------



## Budgiekeet

Been thinking about it and I believe they are Pacific and Green rump. I have a turquoise boy that is a pacific parrotlet. The Green rumps are said to be much more docile and I believe they were the ones called Pocket parrots.


----------



## JWKnight

*


Budgiekeet said:



Been thinking about it and I believe they are Pacific and Green rump. I have a turquoise boy that is a pacific parrotlet. The Green rumps are said to be much more docile and I believe they were the ones called Pocket parrots.

Click to expand...

And they are much more rare.

Pacific parrotlets are the ones sold in the states now for the most part.*


----------



## Cozette

If you want something to get along with your budgies you have a better chance with a cockatiel, other than that Id get a parrotlet. I haven't been drawn to cockatiels but people have nothing but good things to say about them.

As far as what Budgiekeet said, there are two other types of parrotlets aside from pacific parrotlets that are kept as pets Green rumps and Spectacled but they are rarer. If you are willing to pay more and ship the bird to you, they are available from breeders and are supposed to be less aggressive and a bit more shy.


----------



## eduardo

*


Peanut37 said:



Thank you for the info.
Hi cozette, do you think I would be better with a cockatiel or parrotlet (not as well as my budgie, I mean after).
I know this is a poor excuse, but if I had a cockatiel it would mean purchasing a bigger cage, whereas a parrotlet or even a lovebird would go in my present cage. :S

Click to expand...

I wouldn't base my choice of bird on the cage already available. You should look into the traits and possible suitability to your current bird. 
Cockatiels can get along better with budgies than let's say lovebirds and parrotlets (who are a bit more aggressive towards other species).*


----------



## Budgiekeet

And remember birds are birds. They all have their own disposistions. If I open Bradys(parrotlet) cage and Lylah and Noahs(budgies) cage at the same time, In no time Brady will be in their cage sitting right with them on a perch trying to be best buddies . But if anyone walks on Bradys cage while he is inside he will go after their feet.

Silly birds .


----------



## eduardo

*


Budgiekeet said:



And remember birds are birds. They all have their own disposistions. If I open Bradys(parrotlet) cage and Lylah and Noahs(budgies) cage at the same time, In no time Brady will be in their cage sitting right with them on a perch trying to be best buddies . But if anyone walks on Bradys cage while he is inside he will go after their feet.

Silly birds .

Click to expand...

"What's mine is mine, what's yours is ours" :laughing:*


----------



## Cozette

Budgiekeet said:


> And remember birds are birds. They all have their own disposistions. If I open Bradys(parrotlet) cage and Lylah and Noahs(budgies) cage at the same time, In no time Brady will be in their cage sitting right with them on a perch trying to be best buddies . But if anyone walks on Bradys cage while he is inside he will go after their feet.
> 
> Silly birds .


Sounds like a parrotlet lol


----------



## Cozette

Here are a few 15sec instagram videos for you to see how parrotlets act. I also have a ton more on my YouTube channel 4feathersandfur.


__
http://instagr.am/p/xicC3ryLaQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/xaeHEwSLZn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/xQDTVtSLW4/


__
http://instagr.am/p/xIIl7OyLTh/


----------



## JWKnight

*


Cozette said:



Sounds like a parrotlet lol

Click to expand...

My parrotlet plays by a different set of rules..

What's mine is mine, what's yours is mine if I'm on it!*


----------



## Cozette

See how cute they are?


----------



## Peanut37

yep they are really cute 
You think I could cope with one then, I`ve only experience with a budgie 
But I`m really falling for parrotlets...lol.
Are they noisy? probably if they scream eh or flock call


----------



## Cozette

Peanut37 said:


> yep they are really cute
> 
> You think I could cope with one then, I`ve only experience with a budgie
> 
> But I`m really falling for parrotlets...lol.
> 
> Are they noisy? probably if they scream eh or flock call


As long you can handle getting bitten occasionally and can handle the territory aggression. They aren't loud usually. Usually they don't make noise unless (for mine when you come by their cage) they get mad and start telling you off.


----------



## JWKnight

*They are the quietest bird you can own.

Even their loudest isn't that loud.

The only time mine ever get's noisey, is if I open a package of ANYTHING. Open a bag, or anything and she starts tweeting. But it's a very quiet tweet for a bird.

They are one of the only birds that most apartments allow, because they don't make much noise. And they can't scream/squawk like bigger birds. They don't have the vocal range. They can learn to talk, but usually talk in whispers. So very quiet.*


----------



## svetlak

JWKnight said:


> *
> 
> I have one male and one female. They share the cage, and are really sweet to one another, at night.. They sleep like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at 8am, she turns to him ((she's the light blue one)) looks into his loving eyes, and knocks him off his perch.  .. But she's not mean to him the rest of the day, as long as he doesn't go near her. Then at 8pm, they are back to sleeping like that.
> 
> This is as close as he dares to get during the day time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is hilarious!

I had a pair of blue parrotlets for a few months, who got along very well with each other. They were pretty much inseparable. Beautiful birdies, but they are known as toe biters.

They bit the toes of three of my budgies when my budgies got on top of the parrotlets' cage. One of the bites pretty much bit the toe off, it was left hanging on a piece of skin. Horrible, I have to tell you. Another bite bit the nail off, entirely, and caused a lot of bleeding.

They are very territorial birds. All parrots bite toes if a bird perches on their cage, including budgies, but toe biting is one of the things parrotlets are known for. Because of the toe-biting accidents I had between my parrotlets and my budgies, I decided it was safer to give my parrotlets away. I miss them, very much, but I also have peace of mind now.

Parrotlets are adorable, but they can be very aggressive also. They won't mix with other birds.

Mine were very good eaters. They were also never aggressive to me, at all. To my budgies, yes. To me, no.

I am not discouraging you to get parrotlets by any means, but you should be aware of both their pros and cons. If I didn't have budgies (they are my weak spot), parrotlets would be a bird I would consider having.

As mentioned in a previous post (or posts - I am still reading through them), parrotlets are not for everyone.

Good luck!


----------



## svetlak

Cozette said:


> I have two parrotlets, one male and one female. My sister also has one male. I'll tell you my view of their pros and cons. Overall, I would rate them as having moderate behavioral challenges versus a budgie who I'd rate at mild to none. So I;d say they'd be good for someone who already has bird experience versus someone with no bird experience. Although, a dedicated person willing to do their research with other pet experience aside from with birds would probably be fine. I like parrotlets, but they are't for everyone.
> 
> CONS:
> Number 1 in my opinion - Parrotlets are VERY territory aggressive. Mine chirp loudly, chase, and try (and often do) bite me when I try to change their food. I have to be quick and distract them. This also goes for anytime I need to put my hands in their cage. Even when I just had my male, he did the same thing even when he was by himself.
> 
> Number 2 - Biting, in my case, only associated to the territory aggression. My two don't really bite for any other reason. But they bite me regularly in relation to territory aggression and they bite HARD! They are fine when not near their cage.
> 
> Number 3 - They do not get along well with other species.
> 
> Number 4 - They can be flighty.
> 
> Number 5 - They are incredibly small and fragile.
> 
> PROS:
> Number 1 - They are absolutely adorable and extremely interactive, cuddly, and loving.
> 
> Number 2 - Even though they are very loving , cuddly, smart, inquisitive, and interactive, they are also independent, so it is a nice mix to have both. I don't like overly needy pets that are not capable of entertaining themselves.
> 
> Number 3 - They are very funny and make me laugh daily with their antics and even the way they walk!
> 
> Number 4 - They are very good eaters and they love to eat everything with gusto-they even make little noises while they eat little piggies LOL.
> 
> Number 5 - They don't make noise throughout the day like budgies but when they get to chirping around their cage if someone is touching their stuff or if they call to each other, it is loud (a metallic high pitched chirp). Still not louder than a medium sized parrot, but they can reach a high volume if need be.
> 
> Number 6 - Since they are small, they don't cost much to maintain and they are easily to handle. A bird this aggressive in a bigger size would be much harder to handle with much more damaging bites.
> 
> Number 7 - They are pretty clean birds that seem to have the right balance of energy (not too hyper, not to perch potato-ish).
> 
> Number 8 - In many ways, their temperament is much more like a larger species but with out the cons of the larger parrots (like screaming, larger mess, larger cost, etc.)
> 
> Number 9 - They aren't as great of mimics as budgies, but they seem to say more things in context and their voice just sounds so cute when they talk.
> 
> Let me know if you have any specific questions.


Excellent post if I may say so.


----------



## AudreyMcDonough

I too have parrotlets. After much research when I first got into parrots, I choose to start with a parrotlet. Ollie is very sweet and loving except when he is not. I don't have any cage territorial issues with him but he is crumpy in the morning and likes to try to get a good bite in. When I feed all my birds (I have 9 parrots in total) he always gets out and flies between the room and bathroom where he can stare at his lovely reflection in the mirror. He is a pretty good talker and one of my best eaters - he is a pig and makes a huge mess all over the floor and walls. He doesn't like if I am on the phone or laptop when he is out and will bite very hard if he can manage to do so. But I love him dearly and he is really sweet otherwise. 
I took in another parrotlet male who is extremely skittish and wants to bite all the time. He is cage aggressive and guards his toys too. If I need him to go back into his cage, I simply reach in and jingle his bell toys and he goes right in to protect them. I can' handle him and when the budgies land on his cage (when I forget to cover it when they are out) he will bite their feet. I have had a few occasions with bloody feet on both budgies. I love him for who he is but he is not a very pleasant little guy. I don't think the previous owners did much with him and I got him when he was 3 or 4. 
I would never give up my Ollie for anything, he is simply a great little character but I agree that they are not for everyone.


----------



## JWKnight

*Well, my parrotlets haven't bitten my budgies toes hard enough to make them bleed, but my budgies dance on their cage from time to time, avoiding the little beak coming through the bars. I have one budgie who LOVES to get on the parrotlet cage and bicker with the parrotlet, and the parrotlet seems to enjoy bickering with the budgie, since she doesn't go for her toes, and instead they just look like they are aggressively kissing one another. I find them quite funny.*


----------



## gabriella

I adore my parrotlet Bella. She is the best bird I ever had. She lets me kiss and cuddle her like a puppy  Although she gets moody and bites sometimes, her affectionate and loving nature most of the time more then makes up for it.  I also think they are the most adorable little fluffy birds I've ever seen, IMO!  

She has been getting louder lately. I think it's just for attention and also when she's playing with her toys. She loves to beat them up, ha! 

She's also quite the acrobat 

Here is a few pics of my little darling


----------



## Peanut37

Thank you everyone  it looks like the pros out weigh the cons so that`s a good thing I think 
Hmm I will have to see when the time comes (not for a long time I hope, I love my Georgie!!)


----------



## gabriella

J.W. you're parrotlets are adorable!! I love the yellow ones and your girl looks just like my Bella


----------



## JWKnight

*


gabriella said:



J.W. you're parrotlets are adorable!! I love the yellow ones and your girl looks just like my Bella  

Click to expand...

Here's a video of her playing with her ball...





*


----------



## gabriella

She's very cute! I have a video like that. Sometimes I don't know if she's really playing or attacking the ball, haha! Bella heard your little girl and started calling for her


----------



## JWKnight

*


gabriella said:



She's very cute! I have a video like that. Sometimes I don't know if she's really playing or attacking the ball, haha! Bella heard your little girl and started calling for her 

Click to expand...

LOL... I play any video's of birds and ALL of my birds go crazy... I think it's hilarious.*


----------



## CaptainHowdy

There are a fair different plets out there. Celestials/ pacific, green rumped, spectacled, yellowfaced, mexican, blue winged, plus more then you have the subspecies.

Territory wise mine are aggressive to other birds. Mine would happily take on my hahns or amazon.

My female was passed on because sge was let out with budgies and killed them all but shes now with me and gets on fine with the male shes with.

They can be good pets if you have the time and dony mind the nippiness but mine can be loud!


----------



## JWKnight

*


CaptainHowdy said:



There are a fair different plets out there. Celestials/ pacific, green rumped, spectacled, yellowfaced, mexican, blue winged, plus more then you have the subspecies.

Territory wise mine are aggressive to other birds. Mine would happily take on my hahns or amazon.

My female was passed on because sge was let out with budgies and killed them all but shes now with me and gets on fine with the male shes with.

They can be good pets if you have the time and dony mind the nippiness but mine can be loud!

Click to expand...

Wow... I've let my parrotlets out with my budgies just to see what they'd do.... The worse anyone did was get into a bickering match, which I put to an end by putting the parrotlet away. I'd never let my parrotlet kill my budgie. That's an owners fault, not the birds fault. You never trust one species to be with another without supervision.*


----------



## Cozette

svetlak said:


> Excellent post if I may say so.


Thank you!


----------



## Cozette

My Parrotlet did bite my budgies toe and make her bleed, luckily it was superficial but my sisters parrotlet bit her EBs toe and he had to go to the vet.

Videos:

__
http://instagr.am/p/yQy8KeyLeY/


__
http://instagr.am/p/xicC3ryLaQ/

I love my parrotlets tons here are some recent pics:


----------



## CaptainHowdy

I dont know if she left them unsupervised or whethee he happened too quickly to stop. It only takes seconds for a bird to be seriously injured or killed.

Parrotlets should not be mixed with any other species supervised or not. One of my boys went for my hahns macaw through the bars as i walked him past on my arm. All he got was the end of his tail but had he been out the cage he would have happily gone for him. Luckily my hahns macaw paid him no attention but if he was that way inclined he could have gone for him back and tge result would have been a dead bird.


----------



## ParrotletsRock

My parrotlet too thinks he is a velociraptor!! He is nippy and loud, he yells at the budgies ALL day long! He has one hen that he loves and he hates the rest, they have all learned to get the heck out of the way or incure his wrath! Hubby lets him out with the budgies when I am not paying attention, I scold him for it cuz I worry about someone getting hurt. I don't mind him out with the one hen to much as he feeds and loves on her, but the other budgies get jealous and want part of the action which drives him crazy and he gets aggressive. However in hubbies he is right there with them when he lets them out, they are not unsupervised. I personally would not have another parrotlet. I have mixed species and he disrupts things too much. He is too nippy and too loud and too agressive with the other birds. In addition to my 5 budgies, and parrotlet I also have 2 tiels and a green cheek conure. Green cheeks also have the rep for not playing nicely with others however mine is the most laid back bird I own, she happily just snuggles and cuddles on my shoulder or under my chin... The tiels go after her and she looks to me to protect her. She loves to be petted and held in my hand. She is my most favorite bird in all the world. She dances and gives kisses to me in the mornings when I feed her and is always excited to see me. She however would never tolerate the budgies either however she is never allowed interaction with them. I would love to get clear pexi glass to go over the tops of my cages to keep little toesies out of other cages as when my budgies and tiels are out they run and play on top of the cages. Right now I have paper on top to keep toes safe however that blocks a lot of the light for the residents of that cage.


----------



## Cozette

ParrotletsRock said:


> My parrotlet too thinks he is a velociraptor!! He is nippy and loud, he yells at the budgies ALL day long! He has one hen that he loves and he hates the rest, they have all learned to get the heck out of the way or incure his wrath! Hubby lets him out with the budgies when I am not paying attention, I scold him for it cuz I worry about someone getting hurt. I don't mind him out with the one hen to much as he feeds and loves on her, but the other budgies get jealous and want part of the action which drives him crazy and he gets aggressive. However in hubbies he is right there with them when he lets them out, they are not unsupervised. I personally would not have another parrotlet. I have mixed species and he disrupts things too much. He is too nippy and too loud and too agressive with the other birds. In addition to my 5 budgies, and parrotlet I also have 2 tiels and a green cheek conure. Green cheeks also have the rep for not playing nicely with others however mine is the most laid back bird I own, she happily just snuggles and cuddles on my shoulder or under my chin... The tiels go after her and she looks to me to protect her. She loves to be petted and held in my hand. She is my most favorite bird in all the world. She dances and gives kisses to me in the mornings when I feed her and is always excited to see me. She however would never tolerate the budgies either however she is never allowed interaction with them. I would love to get clear pexi glass to go over the tops of my cages to keep little toesies out of other cages as when my budgies and tiels are out they run and play on top of the cages. Right now I have paper on top to keep toes safe however that blocks a lot of the light for the residents of that cage.


You can get plexiglass at home depot. Thats where I got mine. Did you get another tiel?


----------



## ParrotletsRock

Cozette said:


> You can get plexiglass at home depot. Thats where I got mine. Did you get another tiel?


Yes he was actually found outside last year in oct, starving and a bit sickly. We looked for an owner but couldn't find one. So after quarantine he moved in with our tiel hen.


----------

